# African Pygmy Hedgehog **FOR SALE**



## triggs (Apr 14, 2011)

i stride myself to be an ethical breeder, i breed for temperament and health first. My babies will leave with a supply of food, detailed care sheet and some useful goodies. A £25 deposit will secure the baby of your choice. They will also be registered.

They are currently at 3 weeks old and will be ready 3-4 weeks time... knowledgeable and loving homes only...they looked to be chocolate/greys all females.

im based in south wales, cardiff and can travel half way if needs be..! can offer a DEFRA courier too...at buyers own cost.

lots of pics here: https://www.facebook.com/PethauPigioghedgehogs


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Classifieds.....
That's a better place to advertise...


----------



## triggs (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you hun, im just dotting a few adverts here and there to get some interest...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

It will most likely get moved....
You can't fill section space with ads.....


----------



## triggs (Apr 14, 2011)

oh ok, new to this forum...


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

looked at the pics, love the hoggies and set ups very nice  if i ever come to wales i would love a hoggie lol what price are your babies?


----------



## triggs (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you...they are £150 each...i do travel up to Birmingham and reading if thats ever any help...


----------

